# 15 minute suede flower collar slider



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a huge craft box and figured I could put some of the cute stuff in there to use for Olive so I threw together a quick collar slider for her, I couldn't find my leather glue and my glue gun was a bit clunky for the job, next time i'd draw out the flower shapes too to make it neater but I think it's cute for an old earring and some scrap leather. I've got some genuine swarovski crystals to put to use when I find my good glue too 😝



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh that really suites her!! V. Nice!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I have a huge craft box and figured I could put some of the cute stuff in there to use for Olive so I threw together a quick collar slider for her, I couldn't find my leather glue and my glue gun was a bit clunky for the job, next time i'd draw out the flower shapes too to make it neater but I think it's cute for an old earring and some scrap leather. I've got some genuine swarovski crystals to put to use when I find my good glue too 😝
> 
> View attachment 50217
> 
> ...



Omg!!! Love that gold collar! Love the slider! Love the puppy 😊 and love everything about all of it 💖💕. You are so talented. And how funny I was just in etsy looking at leather flower sliders. Olive is so beautiful! This is my favorite pic of her. She's so tiny too! How much does she weigh?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Omg!!! Love that gold collar! Love the slider! Love the puppy 😊 and love everything about all of it 💖💕. You are so talented. And how funny I was just in etsy looking at leather flower sliders. Olive is so beautiful! This is my favorite pic of her. She's so tiny too! How much does she weigh?


Honestly no talent required for this make! Just three circles of suede with wiggly bits cut out, an earring and some glue. I just based it on this picture, you should give it a go too 😍

She is actually pretty heavy for her size, the vet guessed 500g when we went for our first vet visit on Monday but she is closer to 700g so that's 1.5lb. The collar was the only one I could find that fits her and it was on the clearance rail with a matching leash for 15Euro- such a bargain and perfect as we only use it to look pretty and clip her into our carrier.




loupey said:


> Oh that really suites her!! V. Nice!


Thanks so much 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is the link to the flower step by step picture 😀http://crapatcrafts.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/steps.jpg


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link. And wow I'm so impressed with how the slider turned out. I love the color gold. Totally suitable with Olive's coat 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw way cute  gold is the color of thanksgiving coming up


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is so cute! Maybe u should open an etsy shop! I would buy on one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww it looks very pretty on her.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

That came out really great!! It makes me want to try to make one for my girl.
Your pup is really adorable.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks for the link. And wow I'm so impressed with how the slider turned out. I love the color gold. Totally suitable with Olive's coat 😊
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Meoshia said it perfectly!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I made a little leather bow too, although I really need proper leather glue and then to remake it, the glue gun is too heavy handed and makes it look messy, I really love it though!



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

💕Love the leather bow🎀 so beautiful! And the coloring is perfect!😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

That is so pretty. She looks gorgeous in your creation!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Pretty, pretty , pretty!! Looks smashing on her. I think you're very modest. Even coming up with the idea requires creativity and talent. It would never occur to me, probably. But it is also intriguing to see it's craftsmanship and how wonderful it looks on the little girl! You inspire me to venture out and see if I can possibly create something as lovely. Well Done, indeed!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> 💕Love the leather bow🎀 so beautiful! And the coloring is perfect!😊
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App







Jayda said:


> That is so pretty. She looks gorgeous in your creation!





Nala said:


> Pretty, pretty , pretty!! Looks smashing on her. I think you're very modest. Even coming up with the idea requires creativity and talent. It would never occur to me, probably.  But it is also intriguing to see it's craftsmanship and how wonderful it looks on the little girl! You inspire me to venture out and see if I can possibly create something as lovely. Well Done, indeed!


Thanks you lovely lot  the bow looks so sweet on. I am in the middle of getting my Craft on as I have a wedding to get ready for for work but once that's done I am sure I'll be making more 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

